# Benibachi Planaria Zero Dosage..



## AnionAndCation (Nov 6, 2013)

So much to my surprise a few minutes ago I saw a couple of hydras.. And also some suspicious flatworms that doesn't really look like planarias but I want to get rid of.. 

I had some Planaria Zero from another hobbyist but I'm not sure about the safe dosage, I'm running a CRS + neos tank with a couple species of moss, 2 isolation boxes and a breeding net. The tank is Aqueon 15 gallon column, can any kind shrimpers provide a bit of info as to how much should I dose to send these pesky little bugs back to where they belong (hell:angryfire)? I have the plastic spoons that come with borneowild products, does that do me any good? 

Big thank you to everyone that responds

Also, Random pics of the hydras and suspicious worms


----------



## urbach (Apr 16, 2009)

Directions:It is important to make sure your aquarium has very good aeration, adding an air stone may be necessary. Remove your nerite snails.Dose on the first and third day then do a 20% water change. Add the third dose one week later and do another 20% water change. Use 1 spoons per 6G of water.

Since yours is 15G, use 2.5 spoon.


----------



## AnionAndCation (Nov 6, 2013)

urbach said:


> Directions:It is important to make sure your aquarium has very good aeration, adding an air stone may be necessary. Remove your nerite snails.Dose on the first and third day then do a 20% water change. Add the third dose one week later and do another 20% water change. Use 1 spoons per 6G of water.
> 
> Since yours is 15G, use 2.5 spoon.


I have it in a small bag, I do not have the spoon that came with the bag, do you know if the BorneoWild spoons are of any use? Thanks


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

if you have hydras you might want to check your water parameters.


----------



## urbach (Apr 16, 2009)

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/chanet/item/86008/

1 spoon=0.5grams
2 spoon=1grams
You need 1.25grams


----------



## AnionAndCation (Nov 6, 2013)

bostoneric said:


> if you have hydras you might want to check your water parameters.


Thanks, which parameter should I look at?


----------



## urbach (Apr 16, 2009)

Hydra, nothing got to do with water parameter as I know. Unless planaria which from overfeeding. Here read about hydras

http://zooclub.ru/eng/aqua/19.shtml


----------



## AnionAndCation (Nov 6, 2013)

urbach said:


> Hydra, nothing got to do with water parameter as I know. Unless planaria which from overfeeding. Here read about hydras
> 
> http://zooclub.ru/eng/aqua/19.shtml


Thanks


----------

